# Can anyone tell me what this is?



## shantiquarian (Dec 20, 2012)

Noticed this beautiful rooster with this mess on his legs. No one else is like this.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It more than likely is leg mites. Although I've never seen them look quite like that.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh yeah! Burnt motor oil weekly until the legs are smooth again.


----------



## shantiquarian (Dec 20, 2012)

is that a brand or will any motor oil work?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Used motor oil, any kind..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would also check your other chickens out. And spray your coop for mites.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I use Ivermectin pour on for cattle. A half CC against the skin and any mites living in there die.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

That's a bad case of scaley leg mites for sure. Just about any kind of oils will treat them, death by suffocation. I prefer NuStock. I have successfully used burnt motor oil as well. Put NuStock on roosts, or a light coat of burnt motor oil. Here's a link with other treatments:
http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2013/03/scaly-leg-mites-in-chickens.html


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Scaly leg mites of poultry (Knemidocoptes sp.) are not blood suckers but feed off of surface tissue under scales of birds. Macrocyclic lactones like ivermectin will not cure a scaly leg mite infection. Persistent treatment of oils with sulfur added, like Nustock that dawg recommended, work very well. I found that mixing in oil to Nustock helps with penetration. Nustock is a bit pasty, so adding oil helps thin it for penetration under scales. I've used jojoba, mineral, castor so you can use what is available and cost effective. I use nitrile gloves and massage the oil solution into the legs from top of where scales start to the end of the toes. Best time is at night when birds are relaxed and the oil can penetrate all night. Do it very other night, 3 nights a week until you conquer it. The crust will eventually come off if you are persistent.

Those pictures are the worst I've seen in a long time. I have seen an owner standing the bird in a container full of warm linseed oil mixed with a bit of kerosene to help penetrate the legs, but it could be a real mess if you can't control the bird or don't want to stand or sit for 10 minutes.

If you want some good information on these pests, here is some helpful info:
http://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2540&Itemid=2816


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am here to tell you the ivermectin does work, I used it repeatedly on my old Silkie rooster. He would clear for about a year then I would have to treat him again.


----------



## shantiquarian (Dec 20, 2012)

oddly he is the only one that has anything abnormal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My old Silkie Roo was the only one to ever have a problem with them. I never found any evidence in any of the other birds so he must have been susceptible to infestation.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I am here to tell you the ivermectin does work, I used it repeatedly on my old Silkie rooster. He would clear for about a year then I would have to treat him again.


It's what I use to treat leg mites, though I give it orally.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sure there's more than one way that works. I did my one roo with horse fly spray and A&D ointment- that's what I had on hand.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

shantiquarian said:


> Noticed this beautiful rooster with this mess on his legs. No one else is like this.


I've seen some birds of the same flock get it worse than others. Interesting that black/dark green legged breeds I've had never had problems compared to others. Treating roosts with an emulsified concentrate solution, such as Ravap EC, once a month will help prevent it. Some people will swear by Ivermectin. I've tried a number of things over a long period of time raising chickens including Eprinomectin topically and Ivermectin orally. Treatment was unsuccessful for ectoparasites like mites over a 3 month period. The evidence stated by those with a Phd in parasitology/ entomology/ zoology, such as Peter Junquera, base information on evidence from trials performed.

http://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2449&Itemid=2716

_In *poultry*, ivermectin at the therapeutic dose is also *ineffective* against bloodsucking __poultry mites__ such as *red poultry mites* (Dermanyssus gallinae), *northern fowl mites* (Ornithonyssus sylviarum), and *tropical fowl mites* (Ornithonyssus bursa), as well as against__soft ticks__ (e.g. Argas spp, Ornithodorus spp, Otobius spp, etc.)_

Avian species react differently than mammalian species in regard to Ivermectin. You may also note that veterinarian prescribed products like Heartgard are only effective on heartworm larvae which exist in the bloodstream of other animals mosquitos transfer from one animal to another. It will not prevent fleas, ticks, mange mites, or any other ectoparasite on dogs it is prescribed for. This is why newer forms a Macrocyclic lactones have been developed. The amounts of Ivermectin needed for efficacy are too much of a health risk and has been reserved for use in mammals for a reason. Selamectin works differently than Ivermectin because it exudes out of the pores of a _mammal_ rather than just remaining in the bloodstream for a period of time. I wouldn't use it for poultry when there are remedies more effective and less of a health risk to my birds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've heard of strange things like that happen. In fact on LI I had to plant all perrenials and ornamentals that the deer wouldn't eat. Then find out that deer will eat some of it in another part of the country.

There's all different species of mites and I imagine they are sensitive to different chemicals. I have only had one roo who got scale mites and treated them easily. He was found to have a poor immune system and ended up dying from gigantic pox. But I've never had any other mites and all I've ever done is use Sevin powder.

Not all mites suck blood.


----------



## shantiquarian (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that replied. I did the pour on ivermectin 10 days ago. Today I checked him and it is improving. I managed to trim off a lot of the dead tissue. I coated his legs with oil and will check him again at the end of the week.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to repeat the application of Ivermectin now to kill off anything that has hatched since the first application.

I did my birds last week. Only one appeared to have mites, she's all clear now. I'll repeat this coming week to catch those that hatch out.


----------

